# One of the Boys



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

http://s618.photobucket.com/albums/tt264/nancyd_01/

We werent sure she was prego. Heard him snap at a yrlng then a few minutes later, the squall of a newborn. By the time we got there, he was helping clean off the others.

eta messed up the link.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

I hope you don't mind me posting your pic to the thread but this is a great shot and has to be shared! The dog looks like its smiling!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I love this pic!!! What a wonderful dog to help out the babies. This made me smile


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Awww, that is soooo sweet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Jason I dont mind at all, thanks for reposting!


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

What a great picture.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks all. it's one of my favorites. It was Deputy's first kidding without me right there from the onset.
As mentioned earlier, we heard him snap at a yrlng...she is a curious lookie loo & he knew something different was going on; he was protecting the doe in labor. It brought tears to my eyes watching him clean babies as they were being born.
Dep was from an HT member who hasnt been on here for a long time.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

Cant get enough fo the LGDs. And pictures like these show the difference between them and other dogs.
Fierce defenders full of love.

great shot.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Aint that the truth. Until you're owned by one of these dogs, you just don't realize the bond they have. That is a great picture, he's a good dog as I'm sure you know by now.

When I tell non-lgd people my male is just as good with the little ones as my females, I get some funny looks. To them, only females can nurture and it is hard to make them see he is great with the kids too.

HF


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Cant help it I could go on & on. First got him to be in the buck pen. He didnt stay there he wanted to be with the does.
The only thing this dog was ever taught was "Sit." And to not poop in the goat lounging area. 
I have gone in with bottles for any bottle babies. He gets between any other goat & the bottle baby & snarl at them if they get too close.
On the other hand he ripped the buck's ear during breeding season trying to keep him away from the doe.
We solved that by using an area for buck & does where Dep cant get to.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Goat Servant said:


> Cant help it I could go on & on. First got him to be in the buck pen. He didnt stay there he wanted to be with the does.
> The only thing this dog was ever taught was "Sit." And to not poop in the goat lounging area.


They created this forum just for you!

We (at least I) love to hear the lgd stories. Our first breeding season with our pyr/ana cross was like that. She felt the need to protect my does and harrassed the buck. After a while she "got it" and realized he wasn't hurting them. Yours will get it, too, hang around while they are performing the act & he'll take his cue from you and it will click quicker.

Funny you stated how he gets between. Mine do, too. Funny story: This past weekend, my dual-purpose male was tied outside my slider waiting for us to take him down to the pasture. My nephew came over and of course my male was barking at him (my whole extended family is scared to death of him). So I told him it was okay, I grabbed his collar and told my nephew to walk on by into the house. Yea, right. I *thought* I had complete control of him. Well, umm, my male very neatly hauled my but right around in a tight, neat circle, keeping himself between me and my nephew the whole time warning him not to come close. I couldn't have stopped him if I wanted to. 

My dogs know how to lead, sit, down (as in don't jump) stay (as in the pasture -I don't want you I want the other one) and NO. IMO the command NO is the most important one. I want them to stop whatever it is they are doing the instant I tell them (mostly they do!). I really have no use for any other commands considering what their purpose is. If they obey those I'm good.

HF


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Mine dont understand "NO". They understand "Eeecckkkk!!!"...LOL cant wait till they obey down, because they do understand it....LOL


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Just to clarify, I wouldn't want you to think mine are hightly trained!! When I say "down" they understand not to jump on me. They don't lie down.

We taught "down" by kneeing them in the chest and lightly stepping on their rear toes when they jumped up. They learned quick and didn't like being off balance like that.

HF


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

And that is what I mean too, stop jumping up on me....LOL I have done the knee in the chest, one will mind the other will not then he gets the other to start jumping again, they wear me out...LOL I will try stepping on their toes now. they better "watch out!!"...LOL


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Fowler, 

A word of caution, I know a fellow that got bit stepping on his dogs back feet. IMHO you are better served by holding the offending dogs front legs as high in the air as possible and then walking him backwards. As Happy Farmer said, they don't care to be off balance like that and will soon get the idea.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

ONG2 said:


> Fowler,
> 
> A word of caution, I know a fellow that got bit stepping on his dogs back feet. IMHO you are better served by holding the offending dogs front legs as high in the air as possible and then walking him backwards. As Happy Farmer said, they don't care to be off balance like that and will soon get the idea.



Will do ONG2, will do.
Thanks for the advice  I need all I can get when it comes to them jumping up on me. Their too BIG!!!...LOL


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

What a GREAT photo! Your Deputy Dawg is quite a guy!


----------

